
Failed interview with BigCorp, how do I regain my edge? - dgzl
I graduated 3 years ago and took a well-paying &#x27;software&#x27; position with a company, did well and succeeded on some projects, and quit because the company wasn&#x27;t taking me where I wanted to go (technology or geography). Back in the city looking for better software work, I realize that my skills have fallen and I&#x27;m not nearly as acceptable as I used to be. Failing a coding assessment at BigCorp, I&#x27;m feeling somewhat lost.<p>Should I work on a personal project using the tech that I want to work in? Should I just spend my time mastering leetcode questions? It seems like most of what I learned in school isn&#x27;t even relevant with getting a job.
======
mattbillenstein
I think the best way to get better at coding is by coding -- never been a fan
of whiteboard programming or the type of riddle programs you get in
interviews, but they are limited mostly to algorithms and datastructures. So
you can either pick up a text book and read/program your way through some of
these types of problems, or look at something like:

[https://medium.com/100-days-of-algorithms](https://medium.com/100-days-of-
algorithms)

Or work on open source, or work on some new passion project that you want to
try some new tools on. A mix of these is probably going to be more effective
than drilling down on any one thing.

Also, interviewing itself is a skill - take as many interviews as you can get
with companies you'd consider working for -- the more you do it, the more
refined your pitch and interview skills will become.

~~~
dgzl
There are lots of software opportunities here, but finding an entry-level
position where they will also train you has been a challenge. (Also, why do I
constantly see 'entry level' work on LinkedIn, but requiring 5-10 years
experience?)

Lately I've been working on a simple React Native app just to try building
something interesting. After not doing great with the coding test, I realize
maybe just focusing on the classics (algorithms, data structures, big O) is a
better use of my time, since that was the center of where I failed. I suppose
I should just find a decent quiet place to work and refine the skills needed
to get over whatever coding challenge that's presented, and I can work on the
personal project after that. I'm just worried my savings are going to deplete
before I can find work again.

To be honest, my interpersonal skills are excellent and I'm not very worried
about that part of the interview.

Thank you for your words and the link.

~~~
mattbillenstein
Leveling, depending on where you are, has gotten kinda out of whack -- had
this very discussion today in SF where coding camp folks are now "junior" and
college grads with intern level experience are now "senior", whereas senior
used to mean like 5+ years of on-job real work experience not that long ago.

I wouldn't focus too much on tools - frameworks are temporary, algorithms and
data structures are forever. That being said, the right keywords on your
resume will get recruiters and companies interested, but it's really
fundamental skills I think that get engineers hired.

~~~
dgzl
> leveling out of whack

It's just really discouraging to filter LI jobs based on entry level, and
20-50% of the results are still out of my league at the _lowest_ setting.

> frameworks are temporary, algs/ds are forever.

The classics it is. I wonder if a coding camp would be better for me than
anything else, especially when you say they come out looking for junior/senior
positions.

------
pettycashstash2
Don't despair. Understand that school work is just a framework that you
leverage. Technologies change, processes change, tools change, especially in
large enterprises. Target your ultimate job, and apply at par positions for
your experience in the technology stack. If you can learn, have positive
attitude you will progress quickly. Good luck

~~~
dgzl
Thank you. I've thought about just coding from scratch some kind of 'gallery'
program or website that just essentially shows off that I can build things,
and hoping that will get me in the door somewhere.

------
jppope
(Depending on what type of gig you are looking for...) a lot of engineers
focus too much on the coding side and not enough on the soft skill (usually
called behavioral) side of the equation. Leet, cracking the code interview,
personal projects... are all useful. Just don't forget about soft skills too.

~~~
dgzl
My soft skills are very good actually, but yes I agree.

